# Erreur interne affiché par l'assistant Boot Camp



## Polodemad (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Imac 2017, j'ai changé mon fusion drive par un SSD. Tout fonctionne sauf que je ne peut pas utiliser l'assistant Boot Camp, il met une erreur dés le lancement " Une erreur interne est survenue". Je travaille aussi sur windows et là je ne peut pas le réinstaller.
J'ai regardé avec l'utilitaire de disque et j'ai deux volumes : Disque dur de données et Imac HD SSD. Ca peut venir de là ?
Ci-joint le détail de la console terminal :
Merci de votre réponse, car je sis bien coincé !


```
Last login: Sat Oct 10 20:48:47 on console

% diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         999.9 GB   disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Disque Dur - Données    463.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Imac HD SSD             11.3 GB    disk2s5

~ % diskutil ap listGroups disk2
|

+-- Container disk2 600EAB28-640F-4D82-A2F5-F5A015389099
    |
    +-> Volume Group 9C6F9DB7-A668-31B4-9105-BF6A3BC934CB
        =================================================
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (Data)
        Name:                      Disque Dur - Données
        Volume UUID:               9C6F9DB7-A668-31B4-9105-BF6A3BC934CB
        Capacity Consumed:         463449427968 B (463.4 GB)
        -------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s5 (System)
        Name:                      Imac HD SSD
        Volume UUID:               10461407-48C5-45D7-BB5A-E35BE9F3943C
        Capacity Consumed:         11260944384 B (11.3 GB)
~ %
```
*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Imac 2017, j'ai changé mon fusion drive par un SSD.


Soyons clair, à la base avec cet iMac tu avais pris l'option FusionDrive contenant une barrette SSD de 28 Go et un disque dur à plateaux de 1 To ? Tu as retiré le disque dur à plateaux et installé à la place un SSD de 1 To ? Si c'est bien cela, ton problème est lié avec la présence de la barrette SSD de 28 Go.

Quoi que tu fasses, tant que cette barrette restera présente, Assistant Boot Camp refusera obstinément de procéder à une installation, il ne supporte pas la moindre présence de matériel USB ou d'un partitionnement du disque dur interne. Eh non, il n'y a aucune autre alternative.

Il y a autre chose qui n'est pas clair du tout, quelle est ta version de macOS en cours ? Si c'est macOS Catalina, tu as fait un renommage qui risque de provoquer des erreurs dans le temps. Par défaut, sous macOS Catalina, le nom du volume contenant les fichiers système est *Macintosh HD*, la sécurité étant encore accrue, tous les logiciels et données personnelles sont stockées dans un autre volume ayant pour nom *Macintosh HD - Données*.

Donc, à quoi correspondent les volumes iMac HD SSD et Disque Dur - Données ?


----------



## Polodemad (11 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse.
Je suis bien sur Catalina 10.15.7. Tous se que tu dis est vrai, le changement du disque dur 1To par un SSD 1To a été fait par Iconcept. En effet quand j'ai réinstallé l'OS et mes données, le disque s'appelait "Disque Dur - Données" quand je l'ai récupéré de chez Iconcept et je l'ai effectivement renommé en "Imac HD SSD" car je travaille avec pleins de disque externe qui ont des noms qui ressemblaient à ce nom de disque ! 
Cette barrette SSD de 28Go servait je suppose au fusion drive d'origine avant que je change le disque dur, et pourtant j'avais utilisé Boot Camp sans problème et windows fonctionnait très bien.
Je sens que je suis en galère ;-(.
Il faut pourtant que je réinstalle windows, que dois-je faire ?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## peyret (11 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Il faut pourtant que je réinstalle windows, que dois-je faire ?



....passer par Parallels Desktop ....


----------



## Polodemad (11 Octobre 2020)

peyret a dit:


> ....passer par Parallels Desktop ....


Bonjour,
c'est une solution en effet, mais Boot Camp était fiable et performant. Je voudrais comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas et si c'est un pb d'installation de Catalina ou/et de l'installation du SSD. Car dans l'avenir peut-être que je vais avoir des PB sur mon Imac.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Cette barrette SSD de 28Go servait je suppose au fusion drive d'origine avant que je change le disque dur, et pourtant j'avais utilisé Boot Camp sans problème et windows fonctionnait très bien.


Auparavant, avec ton FusionDrive d'origine qui est la concaténation d'une barrette SSD et d'un disque dur à plateaux, cela faisait que sous Utilitaire de disque que cela n'apparaissait que sous un seul nom dans une seule partition. A cette époque Assistant Boot Camp ne décelait qu'un seul et unique disque dur. Par contre iConcept à merdé dans la mesure ou lors du formatage il fallait garder le nom par défaut qui est Macintosh HD. Mais est-ce toi ou iConcept qui a fait le formatage et la réinstallation ?


Polodemad a dit:


> c'est une solution en effet, mais Boot Camp était fiable et performant. Je voudrais comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas et si c'est un pb d'installation de Catalina ou/et de l'installation du SSD. Car dans l'avenir peut-être que je vais avoir des PB sur mon Imac.


Je te l'ai expliqué en réponse #2, tant qu'Assistant Boot Camp détectera la présence de l'ancienne barrette SSD de 28 Go, il refusera obstinément de faire l'installation d'une version de Windows et il n'y a aucune autre alternative. En fait si, soit tu installes une machine virtuelle en utilisant Parallels Desktop ou VMware, soit tu utilises un disque dur USB 3.0 en suivant ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais tu fais une croix pour une installation en interne.


----------



## Polodemad (11 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Auparavant, avec ton FusionDrive d'origine qui est la concaténation d'une barrette SSD et d'un disque dur à plateaux, cela faisait que sous Utilitaire de disque que cela n'apparaissait que sous un seul nom dans une seule partition. A cette époque Assistant Boot Camp ne décelait qu'un seul et unique disque dur. Par contre iConcept à merdé dans la mesure ou lors du formatage il fallait garder le nom par défaut qui est Macintosh HD. Mais est-ce toi ou iConcept qui a fait le formatage et la réinstallation ?
> 
> Je te l'ai expliqué en réponse #2, tant qu'Assistant Boot Camp détectera la présence de l'ancienne barrette SSD de 28 Go, il refusera obstinément de faire l'installation d'une version de Windows et il n'y a aucune autre alternative. En fait si, soit tu installes une machine virtuelle en utilisant Parallels Desktop ou VMware, soit tu utilises un disque dur USB 3.0 en suivant ceci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...mais tu fais une croix pour une installation en interne.


Merci Locke pour tes réponses. Je pense essayer cet option. Mais par curiosité, même si je refais une installation propre de Catalina, le problème restera entier avec cette barrette c'est bien ça ? Cette barrette il faut l'enlever physiquement ?
Merci à toi

le fait que mon disque SSD ne s'appelle pas "Macintosh HD, cela peut me causer des PB plus tard sur mon Imac (exemple MAJ système etc. )?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Mais par curiosité, même si je refais une installation propre de Catalina, le problème restera entier avec cette barrette c'est bien ça ?


Relis bien, car à chaque fois je mentionne : tant que cette barrette SSD de 28 Go sera présente, Assistant Boot Camp refusera obstinément de faire une installation en interne. Donc oui, il faudrait retirer physiquement cette barrette SSD.


Polodemad a dit:


> le fait que mon disque SSD ne s'appelle pas "Macintosh HD, cela peut me causer des PB plus tard sur mon Imac (exemple MAJ système etc. )?


Déjà, par défaut une installation se fait avec un nom générique comme Macintosh HD. Maintenant au niveau sécurité, avec le format APFS, depuis macOS Catalina, il y a une séparation physique des fichiers système et des logiciels et données personnelles dans 2 volumes distincts...

Macintosh HD = fichiers système
Macintosh HD - Données = logiciels et données personnelles
...quel que soit le nom donné lors du formatage, si tu as donné le nom de *Imac HD SSD,* par défaut l'installateur de macOS Catalina donnera le nom de Imac *HD SSD - Données* pour le stockage des autres logiciels et données personnelles. On ne s'amuse pas à renommer ce second volume, ce n'est pas une partition, mais une séparation de sécurité.

Et tu n'as pas répondu à ceci : est-ce toi qui a fait l'installation de macOS Catalina et est-ce que tu as renommé les volumes ?


----------



## Polodemad (11 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Relis bien, car à chaque fois je mentionne : tant que cette barrette SSD de 28 Go sera présente, Assistant Boot Camp refusera obstinément de faire une installation en interne. Donc oui, il faudrait retirer physiquement cette barrette SSD.
> 
> Déjà, par défaut une installation se fait avec un nom générique comme Macintosh HD. Maintenant au niveau sécurité, avec le format APFS, depuis macOS Catalina, il y a une séparation physique des fichiers système et des logiciels et données personnelles dans 2 volumes distincts...
> 
> ...


Hello Locke, le seul nom que j'ai renommé était " disque dur données" et en fait ça a crée un deuxième nom !.
J'ai fais le tutos de windows sur disque externe que tu m'as proposé. Ca fonctionne. le seul bémol est que mon disque SSD externe placé dans un boitier USB-C au reboot, l'imac me le propose pas, par-contre si je le met dans un boitier USB3 là il le voit et je peux démarrer Windows. J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois en le préparant dans le boitier USB-C en suivant le tuto et c'est toujours pareil ... Grrrr ! as tu une idée ?
Merci encore pour ton aide, franchement vous êtes au top ;-)


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Hello Locke, le seul nom que j'ai renommé était " disque dur données" et en fait ça a crée un deuxième nom !.


Il ne fallait pas le renommer, car si tu fais des sauvegardes via Time Machine ou Carbon Copy Cloner, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes lors de restauration des données !


Polodemad a dit:


> J'ai fais le tutos de windows sur disque externe que tu m'as proposé. Ca fonctionne. le seul bémol est que mon disque SSD externe placé dans un boitier USB-C au reboot, l'imac me le propose pas, par-contre si je le met dans un boitier USB3 là il le voit et je peux démarrer Windows.


Dans tous les cas de figure, après installation d'une version de Windows, par défaut ce sera toujours Windows qui démarrera. Pour démarrer sous Imac HD SSD, il faut au démarrage maintenir la touche *alt* qui affichera et l'icône de Imac HD SSD et une icône de couleur orange portant le nom de EFI Boot qui est la partition de Windows.

Si tu veux que ce soit toujours Imac HD SSD qui démarre en premier, dans TA session Administrateur de Imac HD SSD, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu fais un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionneras Imac HD SSD et tu fais un clic sur Redémarrer. Ce sera donc Imac HD SSD qui démarrera toujours en premier, tu auras donc compris que pour lancer ta session de Windows, il te faudra démarrer en maintenant la touche *alt*.


----------



## Polodemad (12 Octobre 2020)

Hello Locke, J'avais pas répondu à ta question d'instal de Catalina. Oui c'est moi qui est installé l'OS (j'avais demandé à Iconcept, de changer le disque avec une pré instal). Qd j'ai allumé mon Imac pour la première fois l'installation de Catalina à démarré. J'ai jamais renommé le nom du disque lors de l'installation !. Une fois l'installation fini, l'icone du disque dur de l'imac sur mon bureau portait le nom "Disque de Données" donc un cliquant sur le nom dessous je l'ai renommé en Imac HD SSD, c'est tout se que j'ai fait  .
Pour les différents boost entre Mac OS et Windows, oui la touch Alt permet de switcher de l'un à l'autre. Ma question est que le disque SSD que j'ai préparé pour l'instal de windows avec WM en suivant ta procédure. Si je le connecte sur le boitier USB-C, puis touche ALt au démarrage, ben je ne vois que l'icone Mac OS, mais si je le met dans le boitier USB 3.0, puis touche Alt au démarrage, je vois bien l'icone de l'imac os et l'icone jaune EFi boot (windows). Pourquoi je ne peux pas booter en USB-C ?
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Hello Locke, J'avais pas répondu à ta question d'instal de Catalina. Oui c'est moi qui est installé l'OS (j'avais demandé à Iconcept, de changer le disque avec une pré instal). Qd j'ai allumé mon Imac pour la première fois l'installation de Catalina à démarré. J'ai jamais renommé le nom du disque lors de l'installation !. Une fois l'installation fini, l'icone du disque dur de l'imac sur mon bureau portait le nom "Disque de Données" donc un cliquant sur le nom dessous je l'ai renommé en Imac HD SSD, c'est tout se que j'ai fait  .


Désolé pour toi, mais tu vas devoir recommencer sous peine de ne pouvoir jamais faire de réparations correctes. Avec macOS Catalina, lors du formatage par défaut il faut donner un nom explicite comme Macintosh HD, comme tu as un SSD et pour ne pas le confondre avec un autre disque le nom de *Macintosh SSD* serait plus approprié.

Durant la procédure d'installation macOS Catalina va structurer le disque dur interne en 5 volumes, le plus important à savoir est qu'il va installer les fichiers système dans le volume *Macintosh SSD*, les logiciels d'Apple, tes données personnelles ainsi que tous les logiciels que tu installeras seront stockés dans le volume *Macintosh SSD - Données*. Il faut bien comprendre que c'est macOS Catalina qui en fin d'installation créé de lui-même le *Macintosh SSD - Données* et qu'il ne faut jamais le renommer ! Pour moi, tu es bon pour faire une installation complète avec un formatage obligatoire du disque dur interne.


Polodemad a dit:


> Pour les différents boost entre Mac OS et Windows, oui la touch Alt permet de switcher de l'un à l'autre. Ma question est que le disque SSD que j'ai préparé pour l'instal de windows avec WM en suivant ta procédure. Si je le connecte sur le boitier USB-C, puis touche ALt au démarrage, ben je ne vois que l'icone Mac OS, mais si je le met dans le boitier USB 3.0, puis touche Alt au démarrage, je vois bien l'icone de l'imac os et l'icone jaune EFi boot (windows). Pourquoi je ne peux pas booter en USB-C ?
> Merci pour ton aide.


Si tu relis bien, ce que je mentionne pour Windows ne concerne qu'un boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt en aucun cas un boîtier USB-C, le transfert des données n'est pas le même via le port USB. Donc c'est normal et il te faut utiliser uniquement que le boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt.


----------



## Polodemad (12 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé pour toi, mais tu vas devoir recommencer sous peine de ne pouvoir jamais faire de réparations correctes. Avec macOS Catalina, lors du formatage par défaut il faut donner un nom explicite comme Macintosh HD, comme tu as un SSD et pour ne pas le confondre avec un autre disque le nom de *Macintosh SSD* serait plus approprié.
> 
> Durant la procédure d'installation macOS Catalina va structurer le disque dur interne en 5 volumes, le plus important à savoir est qu'il va installer les fichiers système dans le volume *Macintosh SSD*, les logiciels d'Apple, tes données personnelles ainsi que tous les logiciels que tu installeras seront stockés dans le volume *Macintosh SSD - Données*. Il faut bien comprendre que c'est macOS Catalina qui en fin d'installation créé de lui-même le *Macintosh SSD - Données* et qu'il ne faut jamais le renommer ! Pour moi, tu es bon pour faire une installation complète avec un formatage obligatoire du disque dur interne.
> 
> Si tu relis bien, ce que je mentionne pour Windows ne concerne qu'un boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt en aucun cas un boîtier USB-C, le transfert des données n'est pas le même via le port USB. Donc c'est normal et il te faut utiliser uniquement que le boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt.


Hello,
Ré-installation : J'ai compris le principe du fonctionnement de Catalina, mais même si je formate correctement le SSD pour relancer l'installation afin de ne pas avoir de pb plus tard, de toute façon pour que Boot Camp fonctionne (au cas ou j'en aurai besoins) il faut que je fasse retirer cette pu*** de barrette de 28 go !
Boot USB-C : Le problème c'est que sur les derniers Imac (depuis 2017) je n'ai que des ports USB3 et USB-C, y'a plus de Thunderborlt. 
Malgré le boot en  USB 3 (moins rapide), windows fonctionne bien et le logiciel que j'utilise sous windows (uniquement 32bit) fonctionne aussi. Mais bon j'ai une jeux "Star Citizen" heu, là il veut pas se lancer (alors que sur l'ancien disque en boot Camp il fonctionnait. Bon c'est ma parenthèse (Jeux) y'a pas mort d'homme du moment que je puisse bosser, mais bon ca fait ch**  ;-)
Je te remercie pour le temps que tu as passé avec moi, et windows fonctionne !  Mais si tu as une idée pour mon jeu je suis preneur ;-)). en attendant merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Polodemad a dit:


> Ré-installation : J'ai compris le principe du fonctionnement de Catalina, mais même si je formate correctement le SSD pour relancer l'installation afin de ne pas avoir de pb plus tard, de toute façon pour que Boot Camp fonctionne (au cas ou j'en aurai besoins) il faut que je fasse retirer cette pu*** de barrette de 28 go !


Installation, réinstallation, formatage ou pas, tant que la barrette SSD de 28 Go sera présente, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire la moindre installation en interne !


Polodemad a dit:


> Malgré le boot en USB 3 (moins rapide), windows fonctionne bien et le logiciel que j'utilise sous windows (uniquement 32bit) fonctionne aussi.


Si tu lis bien les informations, il faut que le boitier USB puisse gérer le mode UASP... https://www.macg.co/2012/08/uasp-un-protocole-pour-accélérer-les-transferts-en-usb-7877 ...donc avec ce type de boîtier que je conseille depuis pas mal de temps dans les forums... https://www.macway.com/boitier-disque-dur-25-7-mm-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp/p29382 ...si tu as ceci à l'arrière...





...il n'y a donc aucun problème avec ton iMac. Pour ton jeu, je n'ai aucune idée, mais matériellement parlant, ta version de Windows exploitera tout le potentiel matériel de ton iMac.


----------

